# Kielbasa Fatty



## 13spicerub (Aug 22, 2009)

i do catering for friends bbq's.  decided to get creative and did a double fatty (2 lbs of sausage) and filled it with 1/4 lb of shredded cheddar and a whole keilbasa.

it held together on the smoker but when i did a reheat at the party it burst.

here's the results


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds and looks great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 22, 2009)

It looks like it came out really good tasting but not always the greatest looking sometimes.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 22, 2009)

if it disapeared fast thats what its all about. sound great to me!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice.  That's  got me thinking , maybe I'll omit the cheese and add some kraut.


----------



## billbo (Aug 23, 2009)

Bursting with goodness! Looks good!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2011)

This is the type of thing that hits home. I have not tried this yet but...Try leaving the Kielbasa whole, wrapped in cheese and sausage, there will be no air spaces to expand or room for steam to generate to cause the bursting you experienced when reheating...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (May 18, 2011)

Fatties rock!!

 This one looks very tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

It sure looks good!


----------



## smokey mo (May 19, 2011)

jerseyhunter said:


> Nice. That's got me thinking , maybe I'll omit the cheese and add some kraut.




That idea just made my mouth water...


----------

